
Ask HN: What is the best way a Computer Eng grad can get back to programming? - dudurocha
I&#x27;ve graduated a bachelor in computer engineering almost 10 years ago but I went through the &quot;not-tech&quot; aspect of the job, first working as a VC Analyst and for the last 4 years as a Product Manager.<p>I&#x27;m highly technical and I can discuss some architecture with the engineers of my team. I would like to get back to programming, to make some experiments and hacks. But all the resources I find assume that they need to teach me what are for loops or what is an http request.<p>There are any resources for taking my rust off?
======
AnimalMuppet
If I understand you correctly, you already know how to program, you're just
rusty.

You want to do some experiments and hacks? Just do them. Start by assuming
that you know everything you need to know to do them, and just start
implementing. When you hit something you don't know how to do, _learn that_ \-
either online, or by talking it over with the engineers you work with.

------
d33lio
This is why I decided to switch majors to CS after starting out as a CE major.
Even at a college with a solid CE program known for landing CE's at Apple,
Google etc it became pretty clear to me that my CS friends were really good at
CS and my EE friends were really good at EE and I was well... okay enough at
both but interviews for internships both on the EE and CS sides weren't
consistently solid.

Per your question, although I hate leetcode - it's likely a good place to
start polishing or establishing some new fundamentals in the language of your
choice. I wouldn't worry too much about building a portfolio and as others
have mentioned - you'll have an easier time breaking in as a PM.

------
giantg2
Why would you want to go from project manager to coder? You should be able to
make more money as a project manager.

If you just want to play around with code, then I would say look into Python
related projects to automate parts of your life or make an Android app.

------
cerberusss
Which programming language do you want to get back into? Perhaps people can
point you to good guides for a particular language.

Also, I wonder why you can't just skip certain parts, or maybe just go through
the rote exercises. When I wanted to learn SwiftUI, I still ran through the
extreme basics. Who cares? It's not the worst chore.

------
7thaccount
What more specifically is your capability with programming? Are you already
familiar with how to use functions, objects, loops, dictionaries, lists,
I/O...etc?

What do you need to get up to speed on? Business programming, embedded,
systems? Which languages and technologies are in use at your company?

